# Newest addition to my cube tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im going to leave it in the cube fore a few months untill its bigger then it will go in my 72 bowfront for my perculas, once it goes in there my lta will be coming out of the 72 bowfront and going into my black percula tank for them to host

atm they're hosting a condy but they're killing it due to their size (no big loss there)


----------

